# Netbook Toshiba NB510-108 Ram aufrüsten



## akif15 (23. Dezember 2013)

*Netbook Toshiba NB510-108 Ram aufrüsten*

Das Netbook hat Standard 1GB ist auch das einzige manko an dem Gerät wie ich finde...
Deswegen wollte ich diesen jetzt Billig auf die max. 2GB aufrüsten und habe diesen 
Hynix Original 2 GB 204 pin DDR3-1066 SO-DIMM - Part: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Arbeitsspeicher gekauft.

Aber nachdem einbau und neustart startet das Netbook nicht. Das Grüne Lämpchen leuchtet aber das Display bleibt schwarz.
Richtig eingebaut ist es, habe es 3x durchgeführt jedesmal mit dem selben Ergebniss.

Entweder passt der Speicher nicht zum Netbook oder der Speicher ist Defekt.


----------



## _chiller_ (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Netbook Toshiba NB510-108 Ram aufrüsten*

Hast du die 2GB zusätzlich eingebaut oder die 1GB damit ersetzt? Weil der Speichercontroller kann nur maximal 2GB verwalten. Ansonsten passt der neue Speicher eigentlich.


----------



## akif15 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Netbook Toshiba NB510-108 Ram aufrüsten*

Nein habe es ersetzt meine auch dort keine 2 steckplätze gesehen zu haben.


----------



## nik25 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Netbook Toshiba NB510-108 Ram aufrüsten*

Mit dem zuvor vergebauten RAM-Riegel startet das Netbook nach wie vor oder funktioniert das mit diesem auch nicht (mehr)?



akif15 schrieb:


> Entweder passt der Speicher nicht zum Netbook oder der Speicher ist Defekt.



  Falls das Netbook mit dem zuvor vergebauten RAM-Riegel startet, hast du dir die Antwort eigentlich sonst selbst gegeben. Eins von beidem wird es sein. Du wirst also nicht drum herum kommen, diesen zurück zu schicken. Entweder du lässt dir diesen erneut zuschicken und du probierst direkt einen anderen RAM-Riegel von einem anderen Hersteller aus


----------



## akif15 (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Netbook Toshiba NB510-108 Ram aufrüsten*

 ja leider habe ich das auch befürchtet, liege im moment flach wegen einem Bänderriss am Fußgelenk und habe nur diese lahme Kiste brauche mehr Speed sonst drehe ich durch... 

Mit dem alten Kinderriegel alles Paletti... habe leider keine alternative zum Testen. danke für die Antworten.
Ich dachte vielleicht gibt es einen Trick im Bios mit dem ich mich nicht auskenne womit das funktioniert trick17


----------



## Low (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Netbook Toshiba NB510-108 Ram aufrüsten*

Aktuelle Bios Version?


----------



## akif15 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Netbook Toshiba NB510-108 Ram aufrüsten*

nein nicht das ich wüsste und wenn nicht wie bewerkstelligen ?

*EDİT : Es ist İnsyde BİOS wohl in der Version 1.30 !*


----------



## akif15 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Netbook Toshiba NB510-108 Ram aufrüsten*

Ich habe jetzt das Bios mit dem Update von der Seite von Toshiba geupdatet auf 1.40 .
Kann es sein das es schon ein neures Update davon gibt ? InsydeH20 ?


----------

